# Under The Counter Coffee Maker



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

HI,

I have been looking to get a under the counter coffee maker for our trailer, one that would fit by the light under the cupboards in our 21RS. Does anyone know who sells something that size? I have seen some in competitors trailers but asked the parts guys who sell those trailers they do not stock it as an item you can order across the counter.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My wife wants one, Camping World has one and the carafe is metal not glass, in case it slids out I guess.

Weight: 9.9 lbs. 
Dimensions: 12"H x 11 1/4"W x 10 1/4"D.

clicky here for pot


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm interested in this as well. Will it fit in our 21RS?? where?? That would save a lot of trouble and storage space to just mount it, take the carafe out and go.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've been wanting to do this mod for quite awhile now too. But for me it involves two mods. 1. Throw away factory piece of junk undercounter radio and replace it with a decent car stereo in the slot over the microwave. 2. Then install the coffee maker in the old radio location.

Up until now we are just taking our home unit with us when we go camping.

That Camping World unit looks pretty good.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmmmm,

Maybe I'll make some money and come up with a small, under the counter coffee pot that has an AM/FM (CD/DVD) all combined.
Sounds (and smells good). How do I get a patent on this?









Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't buy the 12volt coffee maker. It has glacial qualities. Guaranteed 1/2 cup per hour or more! Couldn't believe how slow it was.

We went and got a 10 cup maker with an insulated carafe - holds the heat like a thermos- not bad. (Don't need both the thermos and the coffee maker cluttering up the counter.)

We don't use the TV shelf for a TV so we put the coffee maker there (my domain so short people don't need to worry about it). Lift it down to fill it and then up out of the way. Stow it before travel.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

On the serious side, though, my wife and I just bought the old-fashioned stainless percolator you cook on the stovetop to replace the coffee maker, thus freeing up the counter space.

Mark


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

You may need to watch out for the steam staining or messing up the cabinet finish.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey - what happened to camping coffee...the kind you boil over the campfire









Got DH the manual type that goes on the stove and he cooks it up on the outside stove


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That would require building a fire. Putting out...Good, Making fire.....lousy.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> My wife wants one, Camping World has one and the carafe is metal not glass, in case it slids out I guess.
> 
> Weight: 9.9 lbs.
> Dimensions: 12"H x 11 1/4"W x 10 1/4"D.
> ...


Thanks I will check out their website and see if they will ship across the boarder.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

HEADS UP ON THIS COFFEE MAKER!!!!









I did a little research on this coffee maker, basically to see if any of the area stores carry it. Well, I went to one site and there were at least 10 negative comments about this CM. Not keeping coffee warm, shutting off after it has brewed, and also that the top of it is next to impossible to get off. So anyway, I hate to burst anyones bubble but I had my finger on the "add to cart" button when I found these comments. BTW- no one had a positive comment. I guess I'll keep my MR.COFFEE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought this coffee pot last year and are very happy with it. You will need to remove one burner grate, so it gets closer to the flame.

We've only camped with hookups twice (both at Fort Stevens) in the last 10 years so we required a solution that did not require 110v

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/...categoryid=5180


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> On the serious side, though, my wife and I just bought the old-fashioned stainless percolator you cook on the stovetop to replace the coffee maker, thus freeing up the counter space.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]35669[/snapback]​


Followed Mark's lead but only when there is no Tim Horton's near by









Thor


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

I also have been looking for an under the cabinet coffee maker, the, model linked to camping world I have also seen in retailers like wally world for around $48.00. trying to finalize where to mount it.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

I got the Coleman coffee maker that works on the stove. Works great on the outdoor stove as well. Works like a champ. Their website lists it at $42 but I got it at Wally world much cheaper. Fits under the dinette seats perfect when in the box so it doesn't get broke.


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Its in I added the under the cabinet coffee maker last night. Moved the radio over the sink after I had removed the light. Pretty easy to do. I'll try to post some pics. Paul


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have you ever used a French Coffee Press?
(available at most coffee shops in the Mall)
You put your coffee in it...add Boiling water that you
boiled on the stove or over campfire(rustic)
After you add boiling water you let it set for a minute then slowly 
push down the press(like a plunger sort of) and there you have it!

Fresh hot coffee.








MaeJAe


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Went shopping this weekend the cheapest one I could find was a Black & Decker at Wal-mart for $79.83 CDN. It has a stainless steel pot so you can take it outside when it is done and it will stay warm. It also has a cheat function, you don't even have to take the pot off the coffee maker to get yourself a cup of coffee. Just push in the button on the handle and it comes out the handle.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey everyone! I like the idea of an undercounter mount; however, I just have to put in a plug for our Coleman camping drip coffee maker. It works like a traditional coffee maker with the filter and all but you just set the whole unit over one of the gas burners. It makes the coffee quickly and we just turn the burner down to very low to keep the coffee warm. All our friends are coming to our trailer for refills!


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We were checking those out at CDN Tire today, quite nifty how they work. Still debating which one to get?????

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In summary, which under counter model did you all end up with. The Camping World one is at Wal-Mart for cheaper. I also have the Coleman stove style, takes a long time.

I don't even drink this stuff but the boss does. I am a nice cold pop in the morning person. A cooler is so much easier.

For as much as it will actually get used, I am leaning towards the B-D from W-Mart. $47.

Then I need to change the outlet up in the cabinet where the micro plugs in, currently it only has one plug.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We use a stainless electric percolator my wife got at a rummage sale for a couple of dollars. Makes the best coffee







We liked it so much we got rid of our kitchen aid drip coffee maker in the house and bought another farberware stainless one for in the house. I think it was 40 bucks.

Mike


----------

